# Finally! A tool for knitters that I do NOT want!!



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

http://store.cocoknits.com/products/knitters-keep/

Well, if it were ten bucks, I might get it - just to have it.


----------



## kareo (Apr 24, 2011)

Agreed!


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Not for me...


----------



## gloriam (Aug 11, 2011)

I'm with you Jessica................NOT a got to have, especially at $40.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Yeah, extra weight on my wrist... Just what I need for comfortable knitting!!! 
I do have some tiny little magnets that I can put on my shirt to hold a quilting needle... Not that I ever remember... I do put them on my cross stitch pieces though.


----------



## dragonswing (Feb 18, 2014)

Why buy it when you could make something similiar?


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

dragonswing said:


> Why buy it when you could make something similiar?


Umm ... isn't that what we knitters DO? We see some knitted garment/blanket/whatever, and we often choose to duplicate it, rather than buy it.


----------



## DonnieK (Nov 23, 2011)

Yep I am with Jessica-Jean on this one. If anyone or thing is going to start slapping at me they or it best remember that the slapping goes two ways!!!!


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

$40, what? Could make that for .15!


----------



## blessedinMO (Mar 9, 2013)

Fiddlesticks!


----------



## AngieR (Jul 22, 2013)

DonnieK, you are a treasure! 

Jessica-Jean, thank you for showing me there are some things that I can pass up.


----------



## ParkerEliz (Mar 21, 2011)

Nancy's Notions has one similar for $11.


----------



## blessedinMO (Mar 9, 2013)

Maybe because I don't use markers very often, I can't imagine a real need, but that's just me. It took me 70 years to tolerate my wristwatch....


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

I didn't mind a cheap digital wristwatch that lasted about 5 years or more....but I have two different clocks that I depend on - one with a button battery, and a AA cell for the other.

Obviously I cannot depend on the wall clocks because of potential brown-outs. And I admit to not checking out the link Jessica-Jean gave, but cannot imaging something to sweat under while I'm trying to knit, stitch, or crochet.


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

Make your own with wide elastic and a velcro closing glue a magnet (rnd) on it and you're in business..just an idea from looking at it..needs to be refined.


----------



## peanutpatty (Oct 14, 2012)

I once made a wrist pincushion with elastic. D*** nuisance! I could make one of these too, but I won't bother. :thumbdown:


----------



## my2blkcats (Jun 9, 2011)

Really??


----------



## tintin63 (Apr 18, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> http://store.cocoknits.com/products/knitters-keep/
> 
> Well, if it were ten bucks, I might get it - just to have it.


Very gimmicky. I was thinking "but my stitch markers are plastic as are a few cable needles so it would not be of use" then I saw they provide their own. Still a gimmick I've coped a long time without it.


----------



## Mevbb (Sep 5, 2011)

I think most cable needles are aluminum and I don't have stitch markers that would stick. I like the idea though. I am always looking for my stitch markers.


----------



## evesch (Apr 3, 2011)

interesting idea but I think I could easily make that and purchase the supplies for a LOY less than that. Although I might pay $10.-$15. for the set. Talk about inflated prices...


----------



## RobbiD (Nov 13, 2012)

Jessica-Jean said:


> http://store.cocoknits.com/products/knitters-keep/
> 
> Well, if it were ten bucks, I might get it - just to have it.


Not even for $10.

RobbiD


----------



## dianes1717 (May 24, 2013)

I didn't think there was a tool I didn't need/want. This proved me wrong!


----------



## ogram (Dec 2, 2011)

Make your own. You can buy "slap bracelets (2 in a pack)" and magnets at the Dollar Store.

Total of $2.00 for both....a lot cheaper than $40.00.


----------



## wjeanc (Nov 15, 2012)

I agree - finally a tool that I don't want.  

However.... I did see a digital row counter elsewhere that's a ring I would LOVE to have....


----------



## SherryH (Apr 4, 2011)

I agree. Knowing me I would have everything I don't want stuck to it, and still not find what I was really after.


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

My first thought .... :lol: :lol: :roll: :roll: :roll: :XD: :XD: :XD: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Sorry my end table works just fine.
Old pill bottles hold my markers and darning/tapestry needles.
Besides, gives me a chance to "stretch".
Not everything Needs to be at the fingertips.

Why on Earth would I pay $40 to Replace my tools with metal ones (to be used with the magnet in the "bracelet".
Kit includes:
*One silicone slap bracelet in orange, green, blue or grey
*10 large round stitch markers (accommodate US 15 / 10mm needles or smaller)
*10 small round stitch markers (accommodate US 9 / 5.5mm needles or smaller)
*10 opening stitch markers (accommodate US 11 / 8mm needles or smaller)
*2 cable needles (size US 1 / 2.5mm)
*2 curved-tip tapestry needles
*One handy 100% cotton pouch to keep everything together in your knitting bag.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

wjeanc said:


> I agree - finally a tool that I don't want.
> 
> However.... I did see a digital row counter elsewhere that's a ring I would LOVE to have....


I got one off eBay a year or more ago, and haven't ever used it. Envelope backs and tally marks work fine for me.


----------



## marylin (Apr 2, 2011)

I would not use it but if I did it would just be another thing to misplace and need to hunt for.


----------



## lovey (Nov 11, 2011)

OH, that WOULD be nice! But i bet you could go to a hobby store and get a magnetic slap bracelet lots cheaper!


----------



## lovey (Nov 11, 2011)

there you go!


----------



## debsu (Jul 26, 2011)

Not for me!


----------



## Linuxgirl (May 25, 2013)

I don't even wear a wrist watch as it gets on my nerves (maybe I knit myself a wristband and sew the watch onto that, perhaps that works ;-) ). 
And that thing could be made for a few dollars including all the markers and stuff, if anyone really wants it. I sure don't.


----------



## Turmaline (Jun 2, 2013)

I like this magnetic pin holder for sewing. I have a sewing one. It was less than ten dollars.
It is great for sewing.
I cannot imagine using it for knitting.


----------



## Turmaline (Jun 2, 2013)

I like this magnetic pin holder for sewing. I have a sewing one. It was less than ten dollars.
It is great for sewing.
I cannot imagine using it for knitting.


----------



## nnyl (Oct 3, 2012)

Not for those of us with Pacemakers. Lynn


----------



## betty boivin (Sep 12, 2012)

Make yourself one, jessica jean.


----------



## anetdeer (Jul 16, 2012)

I agree!


----------



## Patty Sutter (Apr 17, 2012)

You are right Jessica Jean, not for me!


----------



## vermontmary (Jan 29, 2011)

Of course, if all my stitch markers and cable holders weren't plastic, it could be useful for those times when a cat on my lap means I can't reach my end table... But wait! Under those circumstances, I wouldn't be able to reach the contraption either! I guess my mouth will have to continue providing holding services!!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Umm ... isn't that what we knitters DO? We see some knitted garment/blanket/whatever, and we often choose to duplicate it, rather than buy it.


Yep! and this would be so easy too... I think having a magnet attached to my clip board would be better!! maybe LOL I have a love hate relationship with that clip board... it does what I want it to but it doesn't like to stay put  maybe some sand paper on the back would help it out some..


----------



## EZ2 (Aug 11, 2011)

I think it is pretty cool. As for spending $40...I would do it if I had it. I would spend obscene amounts of money if I had it to spend. I am so greedy I would probably have to build myself a warehouse to hold it all.


----------



## vermontmary (Jan 29, 2011)

I can just imagine the state of your clothes after a couple of days with sandpaper on your lap!! 
:-D



Ronie said:


> Yep! and this would be so easy too... I think having a magnet attached to my clip board would be better!! maybe LOL I have a love hate relationship with that clip board... it does what I want it to but it doesn't like to stay put  maybe some sand paper on the back would help it out some..


----------



## babsbarb (Dec 23, 2012)

How about the non skid shelf liner on the back of your clip board??
AS far as the "bracelet" not for me. I have a bunch of the digital ring row counters that I don't use either.



Ronie said:


> Yep! and this would be so easy too... I think having a magnet attached to my clip board would be better!! maybe LOL I have a love hate relationship with that clip board... it does what I want it to but it doesn't like to stay put  maybe some sand paper on the back would help it out some..


----------



## JCF (Aug 3, 2012)

Ye gods and little fishes! That is expensive!


----------



## gordon000 (Jul 17, 2011)

Close to my thoughts when first reading $40 bucks? 
May just attempt to make one up for that - every-now-and then.



jonibee said:


> Make your own with wide elastic and a velcro closing glue a magnet (rnd) on it and you're in business..just an idea from looking at it..needs to be refined.


----------



## mgrsis01 (Nov 7, 2011)

Most of my knitting notions wouldn't stick to a magnet anyway. They're plastic or aluminum. 
This idea is comical and I've fallen for every gadget known to humanity!


----------



## kybrat (Dec 19, 2012)

Jessica-Jean said:


> http://store.cocoknits.com/products/knitters-keep/
> 
> Well, if it were ten bucks, I might get it - just to have it.


Agree Jessica Jean.....way too pricey! Bet you could make one though.


----------



## brdlvr27 (Nov 12, 2011)

I tend to buy almost anything but definitely not this. I'm with the rest of you - if I want something like this I'll just make it.


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

OMG, $40!!!!!! That's pretty steep for what it does! It's a knitting tool that even I, a knitting tool enthusiast, don't want.

Hazel


----------



## Limey287 (Nov 6, 2011)

Can honestly say, I would not want this either - no matter the price


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> http://store.cocoknits.com/products/knitters-keep/
> 
> Well, if it were ten bucks, I might get it - just to have it.


Did you see the tip on using a latch hook to weave in loose ends? I really have mixed feelings on that one; I have latch hooks that came with the knitting machine, but I haven't been tempted to walk down to the basement to get one yet..... I'm not sure whether I saw it on KP or got it directly from YouTube, but I suspect those loose ends are going to become loose ends again as soon as the item hits the washing machine/dryer.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

I use the larger steel crochet hooks to tuck some strands in...if this is worsted or heavier...you may have to use size F (Boye/Wright) to capture all strands on the first try.


----------



## JuneS (Nov 3, 2011)

Why not buy a package of round magnets for about $1.99 use some scrap fabric. Sew a tube. Sew across the tube to make a pocket for a magnet. Sew across again and slip in another magnet. After you have about 4 in a row close the tube and sew on a small piece of elastic to complete the bracelet. It will be magnetic, will hold your items through the fabric, and will not be sweaty like the plastic bracelet.


----------



## sseidel (Apr 20, 2012)

I agree for $40.00 this is one knitting gadget that I can say I can live without!


----------



## Munchn (Mar 3, 2013)

$40.00!???? What is it made of? :shock: :shock: :shock: :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## snughollow (Aug 4, 2012)

Not for me either.


----------



## knitnshirl (Jan 6, 2013)

I have a soft silicone sticky mat on the front of the glove box in the car. When we travel, I knit. The sticky mat holds my scissors, stitch markers, my pattern and even my 7" tablet when I'm using a downloaded pattern. It's very handy! Don't think I'd want all those things on my wrist, though.


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

A bit too pricey so I will just keep using my mini basket!


----------



## Kathleenangel (Dec 27, 2011)

Wow, $40 for that, no way. I thought my Knit Kit was bad at $20 but can't live without it now but know full well I could live forever without this and like others said, so much easier to make one myself.


----------



## maryannn (Feb 17, 2011)

$40.00? They must be kidding!!!


----------



## seemyart (May 31, 2013)

looks easy to make. velcro, a magnet and a wristband


----------



## Nancy S. (Jul 2, 2013)

I'm with you. If I kept things that close to me, what will I do with all the time I would save hunting for items. I would much rather hunt for things than to wear that.


----------



## Jedmo (Jan 21, 2013)

$40 is too expensive for me!


----------



## glassbird (Jul 18, 2013)

Seriously? Can you imagine brushing your hair out of your eyes? Or drinking a cup of tea? I would end up with a stitch holder up my nose! That reminds me of all the books they drop at your door, for you to buy out of, filled with tons of useless things like sock "holder uppers" umbrella hats and a hundred other things I can't remember.Do you get those books where you live?


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

glassbird said:


> ... That reminds me of all the books they drop at your door, for you to buy out of, filled with tons of useless things like sock "holder uppers" umbrella hats and a hundred other things I can't remember.Do you get those books where you live?


My mother used to keep a stack of those catalogs in the bathroom, and I enjoyed browsing and dreaming of getting some of the stuff I saw. However, the quality of such items - even back in the 60s, before 'Made in China' ever showed up in North America - was of the lowest possible, as I learned with my first few paychecks.

No, we don't get them in Montreal; at least, I haven't seen them since I got here in 1970. I can't speak for the rest of Canada.


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

gloriam said:


> I'm with you Jessica................NOT a got to have, especially at $40.


I agree, it's too pricey


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

Can't tolerate more than my watch on my wrist, so this is definitely a NO NO for me.


----------



## sseidel (Apr 20, 2012)

knitnshirl said:


> I have a soft silicone sticky mat on the front of the glove box in the car. When we travel, I knit. The sticky mat holds my scissors, stitch markers, my pattern and even my 7" tablet when I'm using a downloaded pattern. It's very handy! Don't think I'd want all those things on my wrist, though.


knitshirl:This sounds like a great idea for all of us that knit in the car and loose things ! Do you have a picture of the mat or can you tell us where we can purchase these? 
Thanks for sharing
:thumbup:


----------



## ramram0003 (Nov 7, 2011)

Not something I would need or want for that matter. What will they come up with next. I agree with Jessica-Jean. We can make that!!!! But, personally, I can do without.


----------



## makeitsew2750 (Jan 23, 2011)

I can go to the $Tree and buy a slap bracelet and glue on my own heavy duty magnet. $40 even with the extras I really don't need is terribly expensive.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

sseidel said:


> knitshirl:This sounds like a great idea for all of us that knit in the car and loose things ! Do you have a picture of the mat or can you tell us where we can purchase these?
> Thanks for sharing
> :thumbup:


http://www.google.com/search?q=sticky+mat+for+car&rlz=1C1FLDB_enCA561CA561&oq=sticky+mat+&aqs=chrome.3.69i57j0l5.13453j0j8&sourceid=chrome&es_sm=93&ie=UTF-8


----------



## MrsB88keys (Jan 15, 2014)

$40!!!!!! Don't think I need it either!


----------



## sanditoes48 (Feb 6, 2013)

J-J you are too funny


----------



## vermontmary (Jan 29, 2011)

Great idea, Jessica-Jean!! I may have to find a sticky pad or two!! 
:thumbup: 


Jessica-Jean said:


> http://www.google.com/search?q=sticky+mat+for+car&rlz=1C1FLDB_enCA561CA561&oq=sticky+mat+&aqs=chrome.3.69i57j0l5.13453j0j8&sourceid=chrome&es_sm=93&ie=UTF-8


----------



## blessedinMO (Mar 9, 2013)

Thank you. I definitely need one them.


----------



## standsalonewolf (Dec 1, 2011)

plastic and velcro be cheaper than that thing


----------



## knitnshirl (Jan 6, 2013)

sseidel said:


> knitshirl:This sounds like a great idea for all of us that knit in the car and loose things ! Do you have a picture of the mat or can you tell us where we can purchase these?
> Thanks for sharing
> :thumbup:


I don't have a picture of it, but it's the type of sticky mat you can get to hold your cell phone or sunglasses in the car. I paid about $7 for mine at a street market. You can probably get them at electronics or gadgets stores. Sure is handy!


----------



## knitnshirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Thanks Jessica-Jean! :thumbup:


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> http://www.google.com/search?q=sticky+mat+for+car&rlz=1C1FLDB_enCA561CA561&oq=sticky+mat+&aqs=chrome.3.69i57j0l5.13453j0j8&sourceid=chrome&es_sm=93&ie=UTF-8


What a GREAT idea! Thank you, Jessica-Jean!

Hazel


----------



## sseidel (Apr 20, 2012)

Thanks knitnshirl and Jessica Jean, I will look for these. This is a knitting doodad that I do want !:roll:


----------



## MKDesigner (Jan 27, 2014)

Two main things:

#1 -- $40 will get me a lovely cone of yarn so that slap-thingy is out of the running for my budget.

#2 -- I'd probably just make a little neck purse to hold anything like what they have listed. 
I've got my pattern for ones I made for the grand-daughters several years ago on my website at:

http://www.mkdesigner.com/neckpurs.html

Marge


----------



## desertcarr (Feb 1, 2011)

Ouch! That's expensive.


----------



## Prayz (Jul 17, 2011)

No thank you. Can't see paying that much for that when I can get some yarn. More bang for my bucks.


----------



## TexasKnitter1970 (Apr 20, 2014)

I'd probably accidentally erase my phone with it or something


----------



## RP1019 (May 23, 2014)

Ten bucks -- maybe, but I can hunt through a lot of couch cushions for 40.


----------



## MaryCarter (Oct 17, 2011)

A good idea though.....


----------

